# C$ 500,000 investment in Winnipeg



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi All!

I have applied for Canadian immigration few months back and expecting to get an answer shortly, hopefully a positive one 

When I arrive in Canada, I plan to bring with me C$ 500,000. so I have few questions here, hoping that you guys can help answering them...

1- What's the best way to invest that money to generate monthly income? (open to business ideas and suggestions)/ I am currently considering a franchise to manage.
2- What would be my expected monthly expenditure for a family of four (2 kids in Grade 4)? That would be in a comfortable life style, taking into consideration that we are moving to Winnipeg from Dubai (very luxurious life style).
3- I have properties in Dubai worth over C$ 1M (after settling the mortgage), do you guys recommend that I liquidate and I invest in Winnipeg? Noting that these properties would generate around C$ 50,000/yearly (tax free) in Dubai if i keep them.
Thank you and look forward to your comments.
Best,
bchatila


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Probably farmland in north America inheritance tax so high farms are not being passed on as offspring cannot afford to pay taxes so land is sold.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

1) that is rather vague. There are a lot of opportunities to do nearly anything, so it depends on you and what you'd like to do.
2) again very vague and what you consider luxurious. Not to be too critical, but did you do any research into the different different provinces and cities within Canada? Winnipeg isn't really known for being one of the more luxurious places in Canada, not that it's a bad place.
3) A $50,000 return on a $1M investment isn't what I'd consider a good investment, especially if it needs to be managed overseas. So personally I'd sell and reinvest here. That being said, I'm familiar with Canadian investments and you're not yet, so it probably wouldn't hurt to hold onto them for a while until you get a better understanding of opportunities in Canada.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

In 2009 was talking to a friend of mine near Brandon & the going rate for renting out farm land was 10%


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

Just a Guy said:


> 1) that is rather vague. There are a lot of opportunities to do nearly anything, so it depends on you and what you'd like to do.
> 2) again very vague and what you consider luxurious. Not to be too critical, but did you do any research into the different different provinces and cities within Canada? Winnipeg isn't really known for being one of the more luxurious places in Canada, not that it's a bad place.
> 3) A $50,000 return on a $1M investment isn't what I'd consider a good investment, especially if it needs to be managed overseas. So personally I'd sell and reinvest here. That being said, I'm familiar with Canadian investments and you're not yet, so it probably wouldn't hurt to hold onto them for a while until you get a better understanding of opportunities in Canada.


Thank you for your comment.
Just to clarify, it is part of my immigration process to live and invest in Manitoba. I am considering a franchise of "The UPS Store" &/or "Tim Hortons"
And I did visit Winnipeg in April, nice city, found some nice houses for rent around $3K monthly. Luxurious in Dubai could be briefly explained by my monthly expenditure of about $17,000 (out of which 7000 goes to rent), however with that comes high income that will never be generated in Canada.
$50,000 return on $1M is tax free.


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

lonewolf :) said:


> In 2009 was talking to a friend of mine near Brandon & the going rate for renting out farm land was 10%


Interesting, thanks. will look into that...


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree with Just a Guy, much too vague to answer. Your post only raises more questions.
Is the $500k being invested to support you and your family's monthly expenses? Its not enough for that. With your Dubai property income you might have enough. Are you looking for a passive investment or an business that you and family can work at? 

We don't know your experience, background, goals, or intentions so our replies are not likely to be very helpful. 

I suggest you not commit any money until you actually move and rent a place to live in and then see what business/investments make sense to you once you are in Winnipeg.

As to cost of living, that can be dialed from quite low to very high, depending on your resources, lifestyle, vacation plans, etc. It could range from $3k to $8k per month.

You don't say whether your Dubai properties are commercial or residential, whether you manage them and can have someone manage them in your absence, whether you intend to go back there with any regularity, etc.


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I agree with Just a Guy, much too vague to answer. Your post only raises more questions.
> Is the $500k being invested to support you and your family's monthly expenses? Its not enough for that. With your Dubai property income you might have enough. Are you looking for a passive investment or an business that you and family can work at?
> We don't know your experience, background, goals, or intentions so our replies are not likely to be very helpful.
> I suggest you not commit any money until you actually move and rent a place to live in and then see what business/investments make sense to you once you are in Winnipeg.
> As to cost of living, that can be dialed from quite low to very high, depending on your resources, lifestyle, vacation plans, etc. It could range from $3k to $8k per month.


Thanks!
Thank you for your comment.
Just to clarify, it is part of my immigration process to live and invest in Manitoba. I am considering a franchise to operate...
And I did visit Winnipeg in April, nice city, found some nice houses for rent around $3K monthly. Luxurious in Dubai could be briefly explained by my monthly expenditure of about $17,000 (out of which 7000 goes to rent), however with that comes high income that will never be generated in Canada.
$50,000 return on $1M is tax free.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Why on earth would leave a high income luxury lifestyle and move to winnipeg? Its going to be a big step down. Unless you are in danger in your home country, this makes no sense. Visit Winnipeg in January first.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

bchatila said:


> ... I have properties in Dubai worth over C$ 1M (after settling the mortgage) ... Noting that these properties would generate around C$ 50,000/yearly in Dubai if i keep them ...
> *$50,000 return on $1M is tax free* ...


No idea what taxes like in Dubai ... so if you say the $50K is tax free while you are a tax resident there then that's they way it is.

Canadian taxes maybe different. Once you move to Winnipeg, you may become a Canadian tax resident.
https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...-moved/determining-your-residency-status.html

Canada taxes world wide income so the $50K income likely will be taxed by Canada. I suspect the properties, if owned when becoming a Canadian tax resident would also be subject to capital gains taxes, when sold while a Canadian tax resident. See the "Property you owned before you arrive in Canada" section at https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...esidents/newcomers-canada-immigrants.html#PBC.


There seems to be a tax treaty between Canada and the United Arab Emirates so there may be changes or steps that could mitigate the Canadian taxes.
It seems there may be some planning needed and possibly expert advice that may be helpful.


Cheers


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

tygrus said:


> Why on earth would leave a high income luxury lifestyle and move to winnipeg? Its going to be a big step down. Unless you are in danger in your home country, this makes no sense. Visit Winnipeg in January first.


Luxury lifestyle is not necessarily a great one, living in Canada has plenty more advantages, especially for a family. 
And just to clarify, I'm Lebanese living in Dubai as an Expatriate. Dubai does not grant citizenships to expatriates. 
There are certain limitations to how long I can stay in Dubai, and moving to Lebanon is not safe...
I hope now this makes more sense


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Median family income in Manitoba was 76,990 in 2015. It's a safe bet that this is a comfortable, but definitely not extravagant lifestyle.

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/tables-tableaux/sum-som/l01/cst01/famil108a-eng.htm

That's a 4%/year return on $1.9m. If you intend to own a home, the 2017 average home costs are in the $290K range in Winnipeg, so you'd have to factor that in.


----------



## tdiddy (Jan 7, 2015)

Winnipeg is a great city. Underappreciated in the rest of Canada. People are very friendly, just buy everyone a warm winter jacket! 

Manitoba has a reasonably solid, diverse economy, without getting into specifics I would not be uncomfortable investing there. As for real estate, I'd certainly be more comfortable buying in Winnipeg than my current town (Vancouver).


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Its going to be tough to start a new business over again in another country. If you have RE in Dubai thats making nice coin, why not just keep it and bring the profits here to live on. At least until you get settled and learn about your new environment then maybe look to repurchase.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

tygrus said:


> Why on earth would leave a high income luxury lifestyle and move to winnipeg? Its going to be a big step down. Unless you are in danger in your home country, this makes no sense. Visit Winnipeg in January first.


Canadian passport...it will give them ability to travel without visas to most of the countries. Once they complete the immigration terms and get Canadian passport, most likely they will leave Canada.....come back only for vacation and free medical.


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

man, I'm not here to argue with anyone or create unnecessary debates, but do you truly believe that someone with my profile is aiming for a free medical!
That said, your comment about the passport giving me visa-free access is true.
Anyhow, all the best...


----------



## tdiddy (Jan 7, 2015)

bchatila said:


> do you truly believe that someone with my profile is aiming for a free medical!


+1. That was pretty harsh Scorpion. Most of the people on this forum are more welcoming, good luck with your move.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I am an immigrant myself. I just explained the truth. I have no issue with anyone as long as they follow the rules.

I am not telling that you are aiming for free medical. Once you have the opportunity for free and quality medical coverage, why wouldn't you use it? That was the point.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

bchatila said:


> Luxurious in Dubai could be briefly explained by my monthly expenditure of about $17,000 (out of which 7000 goes to rent), however with that comes high income that will never be generated in Canada.



wondering where is the rest of the invested capital that is generating the above income of $17,000 per month?

please keep in mind that a canadian resident pays income tax on 100% of his global income, wheresoever the source may be situated. 






bchatila said:


> $50,000 return on $1M is tax free.



no, it is not tax-free to a canadian resident. As mentioned above, 100% of global income will be included in taxable income for canadian tax purposes.

since the OP also made the same mistake in his opening post - imagining that offshore income will be recognized as "tax free" in canada - one has to wonder who is advising this candidate with his immigration campaign.

canadian immigration officials staffing all canadian embassies & consulates abroad are careful to make sure that immigration applicants fully understand the nature of their possible future tax regime in canada. Immigration & consular officials carry out this work routinely, before any visa is granted.

the fact that this poster has made it thus far without being correctly informed suggests he may be using an underground offshore immigration "consultant" who has wrongly informed him. Red flag alert.


.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, I live in Winnipeg, and it is cold here in the winters. But it's also really nice here in the summer 

1) If you go for a franchise it seems the coffee industry is good. Tim Hortons and McDonalds being the bigger names. 
I would be careful of trying to set up your own thing unless you had knowledge and experience example, if you open a bike shop you will fail, there's just not enough costumers and the current shops already have the market.

2) It won't cost you much to live here in Winnipeg. 
We also don't have lots of things to do. Sport stuff, Nature stuff, and Spa stuff.
Maybe some rough numbers Monthly prices that we can discuss more.
TV/Internet package for $100
Cell Phones $55 each
Car insurance $150 each
Gas $100 each
Food $600 a month
Alcohol $100
Entertainment $200
Housing - your choice. If you like the winter you can buy your own place or just keep renting. The south side of Winnipeg seems to be the nicest.

River Heights - older neighbourhood, houses closer together (dont like that much)
Lindenwoods - cookie cutter houses, nice community but yards are smaller
Fort Garry - Nice area
St Vital is okay
Waverly West near the University of Manitoba is nice newer homes, but cookie cutter again
I really like Charleswood if you like being spread out from your neighbours, some yards are 100ft front and 300ft deep, lots of deer in the area. The area near Fort Whyte is just being developed and has some beautiful houses
St James is a bit cheaper. Maybe not your style.

The best streets are wellington cres, followed closely by south dr. assiniboine dr (note these are all touching the 2 rivers that go through the city)

Avoid the north end

3) Would it be easier for you to sell them, or do you have people that can help you manage them from abroad.
What would your return be in the stock market?


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

SheaButters said:


> Hi, I live in Winnipeg, and it is cold here in the winters. But it's also really nice here in the summer
> 
> 1) If you go for a franchise it seems the coffee industry is good. Tim Hortons and McDonalds being the bigger names.
> I would be careful of trying to set up your own thing unless you had knowledge and experience example, if you open a bike shop you will fail, there's just not enough costumers and the current shops already have the market.
> ...


Hey, Thank you, I love how friendly the people are in Winnipeg. This is extremely helpful. I actually like South Pointe, which is nearby the areas you mentioned I suppose, I've seen some amazing houses there and love the Ecole South Pointe for the kids, but will definitely check the areas you specified. I have considered one of the franchises you mentioned, will be getting in touch with their corporate office for more details...
I have a realtor that can handle the rents.
And just to put everyone out there at ease I'm not worried about the taxes, I am happy to pay it, no issues there. The properties actually could generate about 60,000, I think offshore property rental taxes is about 25% as per Canadian taxation system, will have to double check that....


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

humble_pie said:


> wondering where is the rest of the invested capital that is generating the above income of $17,000 per month?
> 
> please keep in mind that a canadian resident pays income tax on 100% of his global income, wheresoever the source may be situated.
> 
> ...


I am not renting out my properties at the moment, one of which is my main residence, and the other is under construction and should be handed over soon.
As for my income, it's my salary.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

bchatila said:


> I am not renting out my properties at the moment, one of which is my main residence, and the other is under construction and should be handed over soon.
> As for my income, it's my salary.



the issue is the future income from foreign properties at that future date after you shall have become a canadian resident taxpayer.

you have already said - twice - that income from such overseas properties shall be "tax free." I believe you estimated that "tax free" income as $50,000.

what i wish to point out is that such overseas income will not be "tax free" at all. It is unlikely a canadian immigration officer would have proffered such false information.


.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Check out this website for up to date information and calculators on Canadian taxes.

www.taxtips.ca

My understanding is that foreign income is included in total personal income and the tax rate is calculated on the total. The marginal tax rate increases as total personal income increases. Note that federal and provincial taxes must be paid.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Hope your application and move go well.
Please do your due diligence before handing your investment money over to anyone.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

Just a Guy said:


> 1) that is rather vague. There are a lot of opportunities to do nearly anything, so it depends on you and what you'd like to do.
> 2) again very vague and what you consider luxurious. Not to be too critical, but did you do any research into the different different provinces and cities within Canada? Winnipeg isn't really known for being one of the more luxurious places in Canada, not that it's a bad place.
> 3) A $50,000 return on a $1M investment isn't what I'd consider a good investment, especially if it needs to be managed overseas. So personally I'd sell and reinvest here. That being said, I'm familiar with Canadian investments and you're not yet, so it probably wouldn't hurt to hold onto them for a while until you get a better understanding of opportunities in Canada.


what? if he was to invest the proceeds in a portfolio consisting of dividends he would most likely yield 4-5% as well. I think that is pretty reasonable. The tax free portion is what strikes me as odd.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

You say that your present income is from a salary. Would it be possible to continue working at the same profession or job in Canada? This may be a better, or at least safer way to go than jumping into a new business in a city you are not familiar with. Speaking of business it would be much better to go into something you are familiar with than some random business you know nothing about. What kind of job do you have now, and what businesses are you familiar with?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You should be aware that Manitoba has rent control. Important information to be aware of if your looking at being a landlord. 

Redsgomarching, 5% is a pretty small return for real estate investing.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

bchatla, I can only assume you expect a war in the middle east because I cannot figure out why you would go from a $17,000 per month wage in Dubai to probably 1/3 of that in winnipeg. Canadas nice and friendly but its super expensive here and our taxes are high too. You will find it harder to get ahead here I think.

Please enlighten us on the personal situation causing your move.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> You say that your present income is from a salary. Would it be possible to continue working at the same profession or job in Canada? This may be a better, or at least safer way to go than jumping into a new business in a city you are not familiar with. Speaking of business it would be much better to go into something you are familiar with than some random business you know nothing about. What kind of job do you have now, and what businesses are you familiar with?


I think, Rusty, his immigration status requires him to make some kind of investment in Manitoba that will create jobs. I know the U.S. has such visas. I draw that impression from the following:



bchatila said:


> Just to clarify, it is part of my immigration process to live and invest in Manitoba. I am considering a franchise to operate...


So I don't think he can just come to Canada and look for a job. But then, just a guess on my part.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

bchatila said:


> ... And just to put everyone out there at ease I'm not worried about the taxes, I am happy to pay it, no issues there. The properties actually could generate about 60,000, I think *offshore property rental taxes is about 25%* as per Canadian taxation system, will have to double check that....


Please double check.

Where one is a Canadian tax resident, the articles for US property being rented say that the USD rent gets converted to CAD then included as income. 

How much tax or little tax depending on how the total income adds up. Since you mention Manitoba with $60K, presumably CAD rents ... that's 25.81% on the first first $31,843, 27.75% from over $31,843 up to $46,605 and 33.25% from over $46,605 up to $68,821. This is for the 2018 tax year.
http://www.taxtips.ca/taxrates/mb.htm

I am oversimplifying a bit as there are some write offs and credits but the main point is foreign rental income is subject to the same scale of tax levels as any other income a Canadian tax resident makes.


Cheers


*PS*

If there is $30K from employment income, then an added tax level of 37.90% would come into play as total income would be the $60K CAD rent plus the $30K CAD employment income to total $90K.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Although I think the op's income in dubai will be taxable in Canada, there are lots of cases where foreign income is not taxed to Canadian residents.
I have a friend from Germany who has moved to Canada and is now a citizen here.. He gets 3 pensions from Germany. Two of them are tax free in Canada. Yes it is legit.

Also, the OP could, prior to immigration, set up an immigrate trust that could sheild some or all of this income from Canadian taxation for up to 5 years.

Tax treaties and trusts can be wonderful complex things.

What is true for the masses is not necessarily true for everyone.


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

twa2w said:


> Although I think the op's income in dubai will be taxable in Canada, there are lots of cases where foreign income is not taxed to Canadian residents.
> I have a friend from Germany who has moved to Canada and is now a citizen here.. He gets 3 pensions from Germany. Two of them are tax free in Canada. Yes it is legit.
> 
> Also, the OP could, prior to immigration, set up an immigrate trust that could sheild some or all of this income from Canadian taxation for up to 5 years.
> ...


Hello, the 5 year shield post landing has been cancelled few years ago. But you are right in the overall concept, I can set up an offshore trust which would legally shield me from Canadian taxation, but that is a costly exercise and requires a lawyer and a CPA to advise on...


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm a COO at a regional Confectionary Factory (similar to Mars, but smaller scale). And Mukhand pera is correct, I have to invest. My immigration is a Business immigration and I need to invest a minimum of C$200K.


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

tygrus said:


> bchatla, I can only assume you expect a war in the middle east because I cannot figure out why you would go from a $17,000 per month wage in Dubai to probably 1/3 of that in winnipeg. Canadas nice and friendly but its super expensive here and our taxes are high too. You will find it harder to get ahead here I think.
> 
> Please enlighten us on the personal situation causing your move.


Hi Tygrus, I said my expenditure is $17K, never mentioned my wage, lol. Look, I have been in my current position for the past 6 years, it involves excessive travelling to countries in the region and I deal with labor unions in countries where my personal security is not guaranteed, especially when I fire employees. So as they say, with high returns there is high risk, but in this instance the high risk is on my life... Does that make more sense now?
That said, I researched some franchises in winnipeg, though I would have to shed $500K to get, they would generate net profit of about $150K yearly. That's pretty good I think.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Couple other business idea's would be Board Game Cafe, some sort of fitness studio like Orange Theory Fitness.... Moksha Hot Yoga already has 3 locations covering most of Winnipeg, can't compete there...

But like I said, it has to be something you personally like and are passionate about, then it won't feel like work as much 

You could probably be a car mechanic, accountant, medical field, government, bus driver, etc.. and make 60-100k a year, then get the rest from investments.... owning a franchise isn't the end all.


----------



## rakianam (Aug 10, 2017)

bchatila said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have applied for Canadian immigration few months back and expecting to get an answer shortly, hopefully a positive one
> 
> ...


Tim Horton's is good. 

UPS not so much

Why dont you try to buy a gas station?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

rakianam said:


> Tim Horton's is good.


Agreed it's good, but you can't just walk in and expect them to give you one. They want to make sure you have experience in the field. And the location they assign to you may not be the most convenient location. I assume most of Winnipeg is already spoken for. There is generally a waiting list to buy a franchise.
https://www.milliondollarjourney.com/how-much-does-a-tim-hortons-franchise-make-cost.htm
Read the comments too.

Credit might be hard as a newcomer. Can you start with a 200K investment first and then go bigger once you settle in and have a record/credit?

For those commenting why they'd want to move to Canada, high taxes and cold winters are truly 'first world problems'. There are many reasons why people want to immigrate here. Almost none of them are financial in the purest sense. Political violence, armed conflicts, corruption, xenophobia and institutionalized racism (and/or sexism), etc.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

SheaButters said:


> Hi, I live in Winnipeg, and it is cold here in the winters. But it's also really nice here in the summer
> 
> 1) If you go for a franchise it seems the coffee industry is good. Tim Hortons and McDonalds being the bigger names.
> I would be careful of trying to set up your own thing unless you had knowledge and experience example, if you open a bike shop you will fail, there's just not enough costumers and the current shops already have the market.
> ...




Also from Winnipeg - lived here my whole life. Agree with most of the post above, except for "avoid the north end". While you don't want to live in certain parts- there are lots of great areas in the North side of the city (further north than the scary "north end". Riverbend, Garden City, East/West St.Paul are all great areas, where you will get much more bang for your buck as well.

Winnipeg is a great city - although if you aren't into hockey, or ice fishing, etc the winters can seem to drag on. Summers are absolutely amazing, and the low cost of living in Manitoba allows a lot of people to have cabins/vacation spots as well!

If you have any specific questions about the city - ask away


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

According to some articles, Winnipeg has some of the richest neighbourhoods in Canada. Lot of old money there from confederation times and early 20th century. Five of the top 25 richest neighbourhoods including Assiniboine Park, Heubach Park, Old Tuxedo, Tuxedo Park, South Tuxedo. 
http://www.canadianbusiness.com/lists-and-rankings/richest-neighbourhoods/slideshow-2014/


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

nobleea said:


> Agreed it's good, but you can't just walk in and expect them to give you one. They want to make sure you have experience in the field. And the location they assign to you may not be the most convenient location. I assume most of Winnipeg is already spoken for. There is generally a waiting list to buy a franchise.
> https://www.milliondollarjourney.com/how-much-does-a-tim-hortons-franchise-make-cost.htm
> Read the comments too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link very beneficial. I wouldn't need any bank credit though, so that's not a problem. But I do agree that they might not have available franchises...


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

If your experience is in the candy business you might think of starting something along those lines. There have been a number of new candy companies specializing in expensive, high quality chocolates that have done well. Or there might be opportunities for a more mass market approach. You would know better than me since you are in the business.

It seems to me you should stick to what you know best, and some kind of candy business could do well for you.


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> If your experience is in the candy business you might think of starting something along those lines. There have been a number of new candy companies specializing in expensive, high quality chocolates that have done well. Or there might be opportunities for a more mass market approach. You would know better than me since you are in the business.
> 
> It seems to me you should stick to what you know best, and some kind of candy business could do well for you.


My experience is into management really, so whether it's a confectionary company or a franchise, what I do best is leading and managing different departments to achieve the overall goals. my past 8 years was in confectionary, before that I was a manager in a conglomerate...


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I am going to throw this out there for what it is worth. A couple of years ago a friend told me about this business opportunity, I was not interested in a retail business so I turned it down. Maybe you can figure out how to make use of it.

My friend was working for a guy who had a store in Peterborough where they sold all kinds of goods they got from Sears, Walmart, etc. These were ends of lines, returns, damaged goods etc. The goods were packed in 4X4X4 steel wire crates at so much a crate, usually 15% of retail. He would buy the goods and sell them for 50% of retail. My friend's job was to inspect, clean and repair electrical appliances and electronics. About 90% of what they bought could be resold as good as new, some things with parts missing or not working would be put on a bargain table and sold for a couple of bucks.

A transport truck load cost about $100,000 to $150,000 and he went through at least one of those a month. I leave it to you to figure out the profits.

The problem was, his boss was an alcoholic. He would come in about 10 or 11 in the morning a decent human being and get drunker as the day went on, start shouting at employees and customers, picking things up and smashing them, throwing away goods that could be fixed etc.

His wife really ran the place. She was the one who showed up in the morning to open the doors and kept things on an even keel. Then she got the clever idea that she could make more money if she raised prices. So she raised prices. Of course business dropped off by half in a few weeks so she raised prices again to make up the loss. Now they were almost as high as Canadian Tire or Walmart.

That was when my friend came to me. He knew how much profit they made and he knew they were soon going to close their doors. As I say, it was not the kind of thing I was interested in but I pass on the information for what it is worth. Apparently these big chains dispose of unwanted goods this way all the time.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

When the famine cycle hits in few years I think there will be big money made with indoor growing of food with hydroponics though would be best to have cheap alternative energy to run off grid.

It would be smart for people to be set up to be able to grow their own food in the basement before famine cycle hits.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

To add to Rustys comment.
There is a fellow in BC called the liquidator. He has a show on TV. The show is a bit misleading but my bil was talking to him and he is willing to work with liquidators accross the country.
He currently ships truck loads of stuff around the country.
So if a winnipeger had a retail warehouse, this guy could ship you for example 700 mattresses. You put on a big sales blitz - sell 350 of them in. Week. The rest then get shipped on to moncton or Hamilton. Split the profits.

Also most large centres that have Costco and walmart stores also have some kind of liquidation warehouse. Costco et al sells returns and end of lines to these people who sell it off. Costco likes to have fairly full displays. When they get down to a dozen or so items, these guys pick them up cheap. Some stuff obviously is damaged and gets tossed but if you can get ghe word out and turn the stuff over, ithunk profits are decent.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Just a note on mcdonalds and Tim Hortons. While I cant speak to the stores in Winnipeg, some of these established franchise companies no longer offer franchises to new franchisees. Any new stores or existing stores that are being sold are offered first to existing franchise holders. That is why you see owners with multiple locations. You may buy in if no current owner is interested and they are satified you can suceed.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I am going to throw this out there for what it is worth. A couple of years ago a friend told me about this business opportunity, I was not interested in a retail business so I turned it down. Maybe you can figure out how to make use of it.
> 
> My friend was working for a guy who had a store in Peterborough where they sold all kinds of goods they got from Sears, Walmart, etc. These were ends of lines, returns, damaged goods etc. The goods were packed in 4X4X4 steel wire crates at so much a crate, usually 15% of retail. He would buy the goods and sell them for 50% of retail. My friend's job was to inspect, clean and repair electrical appliances and electronics. About 90% of what they bought could be resold as good as new, some things with parts missing or not working would be put on a bargain table and sold for a couple of bucks.
> 
> ...


what in the actual f*ck?! who does that lol........


----------



## bchatila (Nov 22, 2017)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I am going to throw this out there for what it is worth. A couple of years ago a friend told me about this business opportunity, I was not interested in a retail business so I turned it down. Maybe you can figure out how to make use of it.
> 
> My friend was working for a guy who had a store in Peterborough where they sold all kinds of goods they got from Sears, Walmart, etc. These were ends of lines, returns, damaged goods etc. The goods were packed in 4X4X4 steel wire crates at so much a crate, usually 15% of retail. He would buy the goods and sell them for 50% of retail. My friend's job was to inspect, clean and repair electrical appliances and electronics. About 90% of what they bought could be resold as good as new, some things with parts missing or not working would be put on a bargain table and sold for a couple of bucks.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's a good business, but doesn't interest me much i guess. thank you for sharing though!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

redsgomarching said:


> what in the actual f*ck?! who does that lol........


Who does what?


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Who does what?


sabotages their own business and savings at the expense of their families and loved ones by getting drunk on the job.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Believe it or not I have seen exactly this more than once. 3 cases I know personally, others I know by hearsay. Working class guys who get into some business and make more money than they ever saw before. Pretty soon liquor, drugs, and wasting time seem more attractive than working.


----------

